# Turn a Protein Skimmer into a Co2 Reactor?



## ReflexTKD (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a 65g high tech planted tank. Recently I had an oh no moment when lightening took out my fluval canister. Luckily my brother had an unused Rapids pro filter (the one with the protein skimmer) and i was wondering if I could rig the built in skimmer pump into a working Co2 reactor? I know ideally it would be better to get another canister but its set up and i have been curious about trying a trickle filter for a while. Also I do still have my inline reactor that i can use but I thought maybe this could work and decrease some of the crap i have hanging off the back of my tank.

Has anyone tried anything similar to this? 

Forgive me if this is a repeat of another topic I tried the search but couldn't find anything myself.


----------



## ReflexTKD (Jul 26, 2016)

So I have attempted it and it seems to be doing the job of mixing the co2. No bubbles are being pushed into the tank and it drops the pH fast. Now I just have to figure out where exactly it's out gassing and seal the filter. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

